# Texts on the genus Phragmipedium?



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are any monographs(or monographs being planned) that address the genus Phragmipedium? You know, like Cribb and Braem for the genus Paphiopedilum or Cribb for the genus Cypripedium. I find Phragmipedium resources very lacking when compared to the the Paph resources, and it'd be nice to have a definitive, all-inclusive work on the genus.


----------



## Morphidae (Jun 9, 2006)

Lucille McCook's Phd Thesis is the only decent treatment out there, its almost 20 years old but covers alll the legetimate species except kovachii and fischeri, and cuts through a lot of the arm chair taxonomist's bull, as she spent huge amounts of time in the field. Cribb will be bringing out a monograph fairly soon.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

Morphidae said:


> Lucille McCook's Phd Thesis is the only decent treatment out there, its almost 20 years old but covers alll the legetimate species except kovachii and fischeri, and cuts through a lot of the arm chair taxonomist's bull, as she spent huge amounts of time in the field. Cribb will be bringing out a monograph fairly soon.


Both of those bits of information are *very* good news! I'm going to go try to track down that thesis.


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

Excellent news! In my opinion, we're way overdue.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

I agree. Meanwhile, Rob Zuiderwijk's website is great:
http://phragweb.info


----------



## silence882 (Jun 10, 2006)

Also try:

McCook, L.M. "The Genus Phragmipedium - Part I." American Orchid Society Bulletin 58, no. 10 (Nov 1989): 1095-100.
McCook, L.M. "The Genus Phragmipedium - Part II." American Orchid Society Bulletin 59, no. 2 (Feb 1990): 153-58.
McCook, Lucile M. "An Annotated Checklist of the Genus Phragmipedium." Orchid Digest special publication (1998): 1-12.
The Oct/Dec 2003 Orchid Digest issue is the single best piece of info on Phrags that I have

Please let me know if you find a copy of the thesis! I've been meaning to get ahold of it, myself.

--Stephen


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 12, 2006)

I put in an ILL request for the McCook dissertation... We'll see if it comes through!


----------



## lienluu (Jun 12, 2006)

silence882 said:


> Also try:
> 
> McCook, L.M. "The Genus Phragmipedium - Part I." American Orchid Society Bulletin 58, no. 10 (Nov 1989): 1095-100.
> McCook, L.M. "The Genus Phragmipedium - Part II." American Orchid Society Bulletin 59, no. 2 (Feb 1990): 153-58.
> ...



Stephen,

I have OD and AOS from Volume 1 to present. i'll scan these for you if you'd like.


----------



## silence882 (Jun 12, 2006)

Man that rules, I've got AOS from '83 on, but my OD collection is lacking. I've only got about 10 years worth. I really wish they'd do a special publication of all of Fowlie's articles, especially Malaya Revisited and China, Awash in the Bitter Sea.

--Stephen



lienluu said:


> Stephen,
> 
> I have OD and AOS from Volume 1 to present. i'll scan these for you if you'd like.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 12, 2006)

silence882 said:


> Man that rules, I've got AOS from '83 on, but my OD collection is lacking. I've only got about 10 years worth. I really wish they'd do a special publication of all of Fowlie's articles, especially Malaya Revisited and China, Awash in the Bitter Sea.
> 
> --Stephen



If you want scans of anything, just let me know.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 10, 2009)

Dredging this up again. Any more whisperings about a Cribb monograph on the Neotropical slippers? I noticed he helped revise the Latin diagnosis for the Phrag. manzurii description, so we at least know he's paying attention.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 10, 2009)

He also described Phrag andeetta and he also visited kovachii in situ. So he is keeping up on the goings on in the phrag world.

Kyle


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> Dredging this up again. Any more whisperings about a Cribb monograph on the Neotropical slippers? I noticed he helped revise the Latin diagnosis for the Phrag. manzurii description, so we at least know he's paying attention.



Did you ever pick up any of McCooks work? From reading the OD checklist work, its apparent she's spent allot of time in the field.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> Did you ever pick up any of McCooks work? From reading the OD checklist work, its apparent she's spent allot of time in the field.



Yes, I do have her Ph.D. dissertation.


----------



## eteson (Aug 30, 2013)

Just reviving this thread...

Does anyone have the text of the Lucille McCook's Phd Thesis?
and the following papers:
•McCook, L.M. "The Genus Phragmipedium - Part I." American Orchid Society Bulletin 58, no. 10 (Nov 1989): 1095-100.
•McCook, L.M. "The Genus Phragmipedium - Part II." American Orchid Society Bulletin 59, no. 2 (Feb 1990): 153-58.
•McCook, Lucile M. "An Annotated Checklist of the Genus Phragmipedium." Orchid Digest special publication (1998): 1-12.
•The Oct/Dec 2003 Orchid Digest (article about phragmipedium)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 30, 2013)

Try Tom Kalina. I know he has been working with phrags quite a long time and has an extensive library.


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, I gave away all my AOS Bulletins years ago at one of our local society meetings and the only Orchid Digest back-issue I have that's on your list is an old, well used hard-copy issue of McCook's " An Annotated Checklist of the Genus Phragmipedium". You may still be able to get these on the OD website, but I'm not sure. You might also check with Marilyn LeDoux at: [email protected]. Marilyn knew Lucille back in the day and may have a copy of her original PhD thesis.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2013)

I will look through any back issues I have also.


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been hearing this rumor that Cribb is preparing a "The Genus Phragmipedium" companion to his "The Genus Paphiopedilum" for at least seven years now, and still no book Do we have any UK ST'ers that have specific knowledge about his efforts in this direction? In the grand scheme of things, it probably is not high on his agenda, but it's a book that needs to be written.


----------



## eteson (Aug 30, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> it's a book that needs to be written.



I totally agree with you Tom.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2013)

I thought Guido Braem also was working on one, but lacked financing.


----------

